# Food for hedgies



## hedgiehugs3 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have been feeding my hedgie Weight Control Blue Buffalo Cat Food (as recommended by a breeder) because it is high quality, high protein, low in fat, and has very small pieces. Is this a good staple food choice? Recently I read that hedgies need a variety of foods in their diet and cat food is not enough especially for a growing baby (she is about 10 weeks). 

What other sorts of foods do you add to your hedgies diet? I want to make sure she is as healthy (and happy) as possible! 

Thank you!


----------



## hedgiehugs3 (Feb 20, 2016)

I accidentally put this in the wrong thread- is there a way to move or delete it?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Only the moderators can transfer the post  But just my two cents: I'd prefer feeding your baby with kitten food especially since she is still a baby. It is preferred to give them kitten food because it is higher in fat, and at the same time small enough and soft enough for them to chew in. And yes you can give them treats like wet cat food, mealworms, fruits, vegetables - just to give them a variety.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

No, it is NOT recommended to feed them kitten food! Kitten food is almost always much too high in fat and protein! 
When choosing cat foods, some things to look for are:

» A meat or meat meal (i.e. "chicken" or "chicken meal") as the first one or two ingredients.
» 28-35% protein (30-33% is ideal).
» Under 15% fat (10-12% is ideal).
» Minimum "filler" ingredients (corn, corn gluten meal, etc); healthy grains are acceptable
» As high a percent of fiber as you can find. Fiber can be supplemented with insects as part of their regular diet.


----------



## MorgansPets (Feb 21, 2016)

Try shredding some carrots (on the finest setting, some of the shredders like mine shred so finely it turns to mush) and a green apple. Presley LOVES it. It's really healthy, but don't over do it. Make sure there is less than the amount of cat food you put in.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Royal Canin Kitten Food is good for me  It has 34% protein and 16% fat. It can be mixed with another brand to lower the percentages and make it ideal. That was what my vets and I did during the first 6 months of both Chestnut and Swiss. But opinions might differ on it


----------



## hedgiehugs3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Soyala, actually the cat food that I got meets all of those requirements. Is it still not okay? I was told kitten food was too fatty but that cat food would have about the right amount. The one I got has over 30% protein, under 9% fat I believe and a good amount of fiber.

What wet food is okay?


----------



## hedgiehugs3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Nuttylover, what food brands did you mix?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Natural Balance and Royal Canin  But it depends on which type you get. I give mine Natural Balance wet cat food treats. But only occasionally.


----------



## hedgiehugs3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Royal Canin Mama and Babycat is MUCH too high in fat and making a mix like nuttylover said is only effective if the hedgehog gets the right ratio in foods. In my experience, mixing kitten food into a regular blend usually means the hedgehog will only pick out the kitten food. It is currently the issue I am having with a rescue. She was on a food with 18% fat and was extremely obese. She weighed over 800 grams. However, she has been used to eating a high fat diet and as I work on slowly weaning her off of it, she keeps going on hunger strikes. 
She wants the fat, because fat is a high reward item to every animals instincts. It has been a very difficult road to work on her losing weight, but staying healthy at the same time. Please don't feed your hedgehog kitten food if there is no reason.
One of my other rescues, though, IS on kitten food, but that was after I discovered that due to the level of neglect in her previous care she had lost muscle mass and about half her teeth. She is very difficult to keep weight ON. It is all about the hedgehog in question.
9% is a little low on the fat, but if your hedgehog is a healthy shape and weight on it with no issues, there's no reason to change. My favorite cat food brand is Fromm's, and I particularly like Fromm's Gold Mature if you're looking for another cat food to do a mix. 
A two or three kibble mix works really well because 1, you're getting other proteins and nutrients like you first mentioned. and 2, if one of the kibbles changes their recipe or you can't find it right away for some reason, you won't upset your hedgehogs diet.


----------



## Haylzmotto (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey I give my Henry who is also 10 weeks old Ella's kitchen veg baby food it's 100% puréed veg and fruit nothing else and he loves it!


----------

